# ammonia just wont go down



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Im not sure whats going on. I have a 140 gallon tank with a wet dry (2 sheets of cell pore) pumped by 2 rio 2500s and a fluval 404 full of biomax. I do regular water changes but my ammonia just wont go down. I only have 7 fish in the tank. I know I am not overfeeding them. Why does why ammonia stay high no matter what?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How long has your tank been setup? What are you using as a water conditioner? What kind of test kit is it?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

my tank is fully cycled, its been running for about 8 months, my lfs tested it with a water calibrator. what do u mean water conditioner? I use de chlorinator.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Try using AmQuel ammonia remover. It should help out without affecting your fish.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> what do u mean water conditioner? I use de chlorinator.


 If you use AmQuel or Ammo-Lock to condition your water, it will give you false readings on ammonia test kits that use Nessler's reagents.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

wait if i use ammo lock, the test will say the ammonia is worse than it actually is? I use ammo lock.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> wait if i use ammo lock, the test will say the ammonia is worse than it actually is? I use ammo lock.


 Yes! Buy an ammonia test kit that uses salicylate reagents. Aquarium Pharmaceuticals and Kordon's makes one. Check the box to see what type it uses.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

oh thank god, i thought my ammonia was really bad


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Ammo_Lock the only thing it does is detoxify ammonia and remove chlorine and chloramines. It also locks up ammonia in a non-toxic form until it can be broken down by the tank's natural biological filter. when you do ammonia test is will read high but it will be safe.


----------

